# Phlogius Crassipes vs Phlogius sp. Stent's



## KidKat8807 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm pretty set on either one of these as my next t, seeing as how I have one from just about every continent, but nothing from Australia. So now that I've located where to get them, and the difference in price between the two is really insignificant; I was wondering if anyone has any hands on experience and could tell me exactly what the difference is between the two, as I couldn't find much of a distinction myself.
On a side note, I keep several poecilotheria and a few baboons so the aggressive nature and significant venom doesn't really deter me. I just would like to know the specs like which would make a better display specimen etc., also I read in an article that Phlogius Crassipes are very long lived, with males living  up to 8 years(!) and females up to 30, which is hardly believable. So if anyone has any specifics, it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LV-426 (Jan 31, 2012)

I only have experience with crassipes. My female is a slow grower while the males I had matured in a year. They are nocturnal also. From what I read about Stents is that they are more stocky, thats about it.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Feb 1, 2012)

Stents get big, up to 8". They're EXTREMELY fast and can be pretty mean. I also believe their venom is pretty potent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 1, 2012)

If you're looking for info on Aussie Ts you should get in touch with THE MAN aka Steve Nunn.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,
I have captive bred both species here in the USA and they are quite similar looking spiders.As adults I believe the crassipes can get much larger tho..Adults of Phlogius sp."Stents" also have some red setae visible when freshly molted.Care for the two species is the same.Keep them just like Haplopelma or any other Asian burrowing species and you will be fine!
Regarding there temperament and venom these are definitely not spiders you want to get bit by!When properly housed and allowed to burrow (or given a nice retreat) they will  often run to there burrows if disturbed.Otherwise yes I would consider these very defensive!
Growth speed is medium for the Phlogius species.
I do not know how long they live but your right about males they can live quite some time after maturing.I have used Australian tarantula males with success for more than one season.If your looking for more info I would recommend contacting Steve Nunn!He is the guy to talk to about Aussie T's!
Hope that helps!
-Chris

---------- Post added 02-01-2012 at 03:18 PM ----------

Oh also here is a good photo of a adult female Phlogius sp."Stents"







(courtesy of Steve Nunn)

And here is a shot of my largest Phlogius crassipes female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, that Stent's is gorgeous!  You can't go wrong with either species.  I've had several crassipes and they're just great Ts.  Slings are burrowers but good eaters.  The adults I've had are seemingly always out and can be very defensive.  They do get pretty big as well; not sure females live 30 years though....


----------



## KidKat8807 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I've yet to get in touch with Steve Nunn, but I definitely will. There's another issue I'm having, though; I found that KenTheBugGuy has some Phlogius Crassipes listed for sale, but that he also has Slenocosmia Crassipes listed as an entirely different item, now from everything I've read, they're supposed to be one and the same, no? Feels like I'm chasing my tail over here:exhausted: looking at all these t's and they all appear sooo similar.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 2, 2012)

KidKat8807 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone, I've yet to get in touch with Steve Nunn, but I definitely will. There's another issue I'm having, though; I found that KenTheBugGuy has some Phlogius Crassipes listed for sale, but that he also has Slenocosmia Crassipes listed as an entirely different item, now from everything I've read, they're supposed to be one and the same, no? Feels like I'm chasing my tail over here:exhausted: looking at all these t's and they all appear sooo similar.


Hi there,
The Phlogius crassipes on Kens list came from me (Babies of the female pictured above!)
The Selenocosmia crassipes Ken imported from Europe shortly after.They are both the same species.Officially this spider in question is still described as S.crassipes but it is to be moved into the genus Phlogius.When exactly this is gonna happen I cannot tell you tho hehe!But most people label them as P.crassipes now and I have also sold them as such!Hope that clears this up for you!
-Chris


----------

